# German Safety Video



## LukaPL (Jan 29, 2009)

http://pl.youtube.com/watch?v=G95n427P9-w


----------



## piranah (Jan 30, 2009)

OMG my whole station died from that just now...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh my word! That shouldn't be funny, but it is!!

Here is another one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6srFWdsovio&feature=related

3:00 has to hurt!


----------



## FireStrut (Feb 2, 2009)

*I agree, funny but shouldn't be.*


----------



## skivail (Feb 3, 2009)

wow... just wow...


----------

